# Let's See Your "Color Class Horses"



## Jill (Aug 11, 2007)

Rob's thread made me think it would be neat to show off our "Color Class Horses"!!!

Color class is not a big deal to me, but if I'm going to a show, I do usually show in it because then I get more mileage out of my effort to get them ready to show. Plus, it's an easy class, too, so why not. AND, let's face it, color is the first thing most people notice. Even people who could care less about color and know conformation is more important -- color is still the first thing noticed I think!

*Let's see those color class horses! Post pictures of the ones that have shown well in color for you, or that you think would be your best color class horses if you decided to show them in color.*

Here are mine that either have won color classes, or I think would do well in color class:

*Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold*Golden Palomino Gelding







*Harrell’s Rowdys Reflection of Hope*

Silver Dapple Mare






*Harrell’s Flirting With Perfection*

Silver Buckskin Filly






*Harmony Hill’s Harvest Gold*

Palomino Dun or Light Silver Bay Dun Mare






*Little Wee Klassic Showgirl*

Bay Leopard Mare






*Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)*

Smokey Silver Black Stallion

(only time I got to show him was for color which we won -- he's normally in the halter ring with co-mommy, Erica)






*Erica’s Big City Blue By U*

greying black colt






[SIZE=18pt]*Please show us your "Color Class Horses" *[/SIZE]


----------



## sfmini (Aug 11, 2007)

LBFs Commodity Blues is my solid horse.





My multi color horse C Kings Running Brave who was the Mid America overall high point color horse last year.





And, if we ever get him fit, SF Peppys Dun It Right





So, we have a blue roan, black pinto, and grullo, all geldings, all drive as well. :aktion033:


----------



## Relic (Aug 11, 2007)

Color classes are 20/25 bucks so only show in them if a horse doesn't have more then 2 classes because after all the work is done and he might get a ribbon just for looking good...color class here is 80% and 20% confirmation. This is my pasture stud who only had 2 classes each show so put him in color as well both times he went...got firsts in color both shows plus all his other classes and a supreme...






l also just love his butt






Relic now retired won every color class for years but l can't see a pix uploaded on him.... :bgrin


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2007)

Beautiful color pictures! I love them all especially those neat black pintos (and I'm very much a "solid colors" fan). Nice nice nice!!!


----------



## River1018 (Aug 12, 2007)

Our yearling silver dapple colt

River Wood Rapid's Inquisitor


----------



## Margaret (Aug 12, 2007)

Here is a silver dapple filly of mine that would qualify






Also a Classic Champagne filly that might do well.


----------



## Kendra (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't often go in colour, but I did show these two fillies colour recently.






This year I entered Kaleidoscope in colour, she did well, lots of firsts. I love her black knees!






Last year we showed Icicle as a two year old, at one show we'd scratched a class and they let us use it somewhere else, so we ended up in colour. I didn't think she'd do anything, but she placed second and third in a good sized class!


----------



## nootka (Aug 12, 2007)

Mouse has taken top placings in color in this coat variation (he is darker in the late Summer/Early Fall, this was taken in Sept. for example).

He's taken a few in his "light" variation, too:






This is the coloration of his coat in early Spring/Summer (taken in March).

I think some of the picture is for sure the overall shape of the horse. Coat condition also figures in as well as a gorgeous color. My buckskin stallion used to (and still is for his new owner) clean up at color.

Liz M.


----------



## HJF (Aug 12, 2007)

In solid color-











And multi color (only showed once and in pasture condition here)-


----------



## Jill (Aug 13, 2007)

Very beautiful horses


----------



## Ashley (Aug 13, 2007)

Well this was my color horse, but I dont think he will be seeing the show ring anymore in his life time. A bit disapointed in that but, oh well I guess.






Next year I will probably take my boy Kuzco out in color.......hes in my avatar. He is a bay sabino roan overo.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Aug 13, 2007)

Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo






Tawny Ridge Kiss a Super Star






Coventry Lane's Hollywood Diva






Little Wee Lord of the Ring






Pondering Oaks Apache Rose

These are just a few of our colored show horses, Monte was National Champion and Lordy has been Reserve National Champion. Diva is Monte's 2007 filly and will be attending AMHR Nationals, I don't have a recent picture of her being clipped but she is more colorful than her sire is. We also have obtained the 2007 National Shetland Congress Classic Mare Champion in Multi-Color as well and has been undefeated in color this season. She resembles Lordy actually, blue eyes also!


----------



## Asia (Aug 13, 2007)

OH Goody

I can play this time.

This is my part Arenosa stallion. He has almost the same markings on both sides.

He won almost every color class he went in.


----------



## Enchantress (Aug 13, 2007)

I've only shown in a colour class twice. The first was only because people kept coming up and commenting on how gorgeous his colour was, so at last year's Area 1 show I threw him in colour. He won so I took him in at Nationals and he got a 10th in the under solid colour stallions/geldings. I wish I had pictures of his gorgeous golden summer colour..he darkens up so much with winter coming (when pic was taken).


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 13, 2007)

Chianti does well:






And I don't own Sheik anymore, but he did well in solid color:






Jessi


----------



## Ferin (Aug 14, 2007)

Spirit has done well in multi-color.






Sierra has done well in solid color.






And Brie has done well in solid color.


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2007)

Beautiful Horses


----------



## SirenFarms (Aug 15, 2007)

my gelding im in the process of buying always places top 3 in color. hes in my avatar hes a silver dapple splash tovero


----------



## Willow Glen (Aug 17, 2007)

This is my colt (Taz) Willow glen monarch flyte of spots, has been only to 1 show last sason and that was to the nationals and came 2nd in colour, when clipped out his chestnut is a light coffee colour and his spots are brown and black his main and tail are a creme colour now and more spots show up on his neck when clipped very differnt and I just love his colour but I'm probly bias he's my baby.


----------



## Dona (Aug 17, 2007)

My Jr. stallion "Apache" was Grand Champion Multi-Color Stallion/Gelding at the AMHA Eastern Championship Show last year.



:






And his Paternal sister "MayZ" was Grand Champion Multi-Color Mare at the same show!










And here is FULL sister to Apache. "Lacy" was the 2005 AMHR National Grand Champion All Star winner (most points in the Nation) in Multi-Color.



: This is a photo of her in Liberty class.


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 17, 2007)

our yearling silver dapple filly.





we only got to show her one's so far. She did great.


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2007)

Here are some of ours:

Little America's Orion All Over






Little America's Kickapoo Joy Boy






Little America's Xenon Flower Girl






Little America's My Oh My


----------



## Jean_B (Aug 17, 2007)

This is Dusty Lane Rob Roy - he hasn't seen a show ring yet -- but he will be at Nationals (doesn't need to qualify as he is a weanling). Haven't decided if I want to spend $35 to get him in the color class yet or not.


----------



## Meavey (Aug 18, 2007)

My Daisy won her solid color class last year,


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2007)

Very, very beautiful horses!!!!!


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 18, 2007)

Everyone nice horses.

tony,

i like this one.




neat markings.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Aug 18, 2007)

Levi has taken first in every solid color class he was entered in. Not many as rich of palomino as he is.


----------



## Samm S (Aug 18, 2007)

My gelding usually doesnt do too bad, he is only a bay.


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 20, 2007)

*Well chevvy surprised me with a 3rd in color this weekend!!I thought he did pretty well considering the size of the class,*


----------

